# Vehicles On Site



## Contractor Services (Apr 29, 2013)

I just wanted to get some advise on this one. I bid on a job that has 96 cyds of debri (some is actually nice stuff) but there are two cars in the driveway (not tagged for 5 years). There is also a notice on the door stating that the residents have been lawfully removed from the property and need to remove their stuff within 30 days or the National will dispose of it as they see fit.

Anything I need to cover my A$$ on this one and what to do with the vehicles??
Any advise from the veterans would be much appreciated.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

What is the expiration date for the 30 days listed on the eviction notice?


----------



## Contractor Services (Apr 29, 2013)

gtx63 said:


> what is the expiration date for the 30 days listed on the eviction notice?


4-11-2013


----------



## Contractor Services (Apr 29, 2013)

Sorry, that is when it was posted. Expiration will be 5-11-2013.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

I hate vehicles. The last 1 i had I pulled out to the curb and let the city deal with it.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Get a licensed and insured towing company to come pick them up and start the clock on the storage fees. Just to confirm, was the posting on the door an order to vacate or a copy of the judgement? Has there been an actual physical eviction?


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

That would be my question too. Has there been an actual eviction? It's not the end all thing, but if there has been an eviction, and the 30 days has expired, you should be good to go. BUT, I'll let you know, personal property is a tricky thing. Document everything. Pictures, pictures, pictures. And not just to turn in to get paid. Good pictures of everything you remove. And if you are to store them for 30 days, document that too.

If you aren't familiar with you local laws on vehicle removal, read up. In Alabama we have to have title to the vehicle before we can dispose of it. Getting title to an abandoned vehicle isn't very hard, but there are steps. One is a title lien search. Where you find out if there is a unsatisfied loan on the vehicle. Sometimes the loan company wants the car if they can't get the money. Sometimes they don't. But you have to notify them by certified mail that you have the car in storage and what it will cost to get the car out of storage (storage fees). I once towed a car (2009 Nissan Altima) Great shape. Notified the loan company. They came to get it 44 days after I got it. $25 per day storage. Fortunately I have a big driveway. cha-ching. 

The bank has every right to move their stuff off the property - if the foreclosure has completed. But, they also must make an effort to allow the owners time to claim their stuff.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Contractorservices,

I dont know what State your in but these Midwest States has some strange laws.... Example: You can store the vehicle and get storage fees BUT.... You must have a 8' high fence and be registered as a dealer or a storage lot.... Got the fence on the lot here but had to pay all the tow bills and the windshield that was busted while sitting in the foreclosed houses driveway.... OR be charged with theft.

Drag it to street is good option or call a towing company...safest bet.


----------



## Contractor Services (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you fellow Contractors for sharing your knowledge.

I decided to not take the job. They (National) decided my bid was too high and keep trying to low-ball me. I just told them good luck in finding somebody that will do it properly for that low wage.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Watch your verbiage. A wage by definition is what an employer pays an employee. Just an FYI.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Contractor Services said:


> Thank you fellow Contractors for sharing your knowledge.
> 
> I decided to not take the job. They (National) decided my bid was too high and keep trying to low-ball me. I just told them good luck in finding somebody that will do it properly for that low wage.


they will find someone! I just shake my my head at how cheap some will work!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> they will find someone! I just shake my my head at how cheap some will work!


Here the cost to have a vehicle legally towed and impounded is $850 plus you need to purchase a no trespassing sign for $19.99 plus tax and post it at the location for 24 hours. Any other method is illegal.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Most places i go i can have the local police do it.In Pittsburgh i never have a problem.Some places i have a contract with a towing company,I post the property for 48 hrs and it is gone.


----------

